
Announce Crossmeta FUSE for Windows - suprasam
https://www.crossmeta.io/fuse-for-windows/
======
molticrystal
Since the place is being hugged to death as of this comment, I found an
archive [http://archive.ph/ZgDeT](http://archive.ph/ZgDeT)

For those looking at alternatives there is WinFSP [1] source code [2]. It is
dual licensed as Open Source GPLv3 and Commercial and includes a FUSE 2.8 and
FUSE 3.2 compatibility layer via fuse/fuse.h & fuse3/fuse.h

[1] [http://www.secfs.net/winfsp/](http://www.secfs.net/winfsp/)

[2] [https://github.com/billziss-gh/winfsp](https://github.com/billziss-
gh/winfsp)

~~~
EvilTerran
Speaking of alternatives, there's also Dokan:

[https://dokan-dev.github.io/](https://dokan-dev.github.io/)

~~~
eps
That's hardly an "alternative". It's basically one of the oldest and more
mature projects in the area. I remember prototyping things with it 10 or so
years ago and it was already of a very good quality.

~~~
suprasam
The alternative project has no FUSE low-level API support. This is required to
implement any real file system with FUSE on windows. Also they have dependency
on cygwin project if your code requires some POSIX semantics, which they all
do since most of the FUSE projects are from Linux.

Crossmeta is just NOT about FUSE, it can also provide POSIX capabilities
similar to Microsoft WSL. More here
[https://github.com/crossmeta/sys/](https://github.com/crossmeta/sys/)

------
suprasam
The fun part is you can even develop from Linux using MinGW32 Cross Compile
environment which produces native windows programs.

Crossmeta FUSE also includes sshfs, fuse-nfs for remote file access and
s3backer to connect to any S3 compatible cloud storage.

All Crossmeta File systems fully visible to Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL)
but integration can be better with your help by voting on
[https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/266908-command-prompt-
con...](https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/266908-command-prompt-console-
windows-subsystem-for-l/suggestions/37232308-integrate-with-crossmeta-that-
provides-bsd-vfs)

------
pepijndevos
All I want is ext4 support from _something_. It looks like this might be able
to do it with enough effort?

~~~
xobs
I've had reasonable luck with ext2fsd
([https://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/files/Ext2fsd/0.68/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/files/Ext2fsd/0.68/)).
I've never gotten the latest version -- 0.69 -- to work, because I don't think
it's signed, but I use 0.68 with Windows 10 without issue.

~~~
suprasam
Crossmeta kernel has read/write support for XFS and EXT2/3/4 It has readonly
support for reiserfs,Apple HFS+ All kernel drivers can be unloaded when not in
use.

From FUSE it has support for sshfs and NFS client V3 and V4.

------
NonEUCitizen
What is the license for the entire project? Can you add some description of
license to the github README.md?

~~~
rmist
LGPL:
[https://github.com/libfuse/libfuse/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/libfuse/libfuse/blob/master/LICENSE)

